# Here We Go Again, Alpine vs. Saanen



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think this has been covered before but I would like to hear from all Alpine and Saanen breeders. I really would like to get into Saanens as well as my Alpines. I hear that in general, Saanens have very sweet temperaments. Alpines can be nasty to herd mates but sweet to their humans. I do find this to be true with my Alpines. They can be disagreeable to each other at time. So lets hear what you think of your Saanens and Alpines.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The saanen doe i had was HORRIBLE to new members, and really didn't let them be until about 6 months of living with them. Even then, she'd beat them senseless if they dared try to eat near her.

Of course, she was the herd queen, and changed her attitude quickly when i leased her. It really does just depend on the goat. She loved people and happily taught a 4 year old how to milk.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

i love saanens and really encourage people to try them. the temperament is just golden, from kids to milkers to mature bucks they are so sweet and loving and easy to handle and contain. they are very mellow goats and very easy to handle but also very friendly. high milk yields, and milk that is tasty but low fat. the only downside is that they are all the same colour 

minr seem to get along with other goats fine


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have milked Sanaans in a mixed dairy herd (Nubians, Lamanchas, Alpines, and Sanaans) and they were, by far, the easiest girls to get along with. If you weary of white (as I do), you can always look for Sables instead. They're basically Sanaans with color.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Saanens in party clothes =D


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

I wholeheartedly agree...try the Saanen!

I had one and sold her this summer. I loved her personality, she gave just tons of great tasting milk which made the best cheese ever, and she was really easy to train. She really seemed to like following the rules. I miss her and I am seriously concidering getting a registered Saanen doeling next year. 

Oh, side note though...have a friend that had a Saanen doe too. I couldn't stand her...she jumped out of EVERYTHING she kept her in and was not very friendly but she had bought her in very poor shape from the auction so in all fairness she likely didn't come from a good background like mine did.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Some goats are just born to be mean, but I don't think it has much to do with the breed, although some breeds do have general traits. How they act has a lot to do with their parents personality and with how they were raised.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I LOVE my Saanens, although I have only had them since yesterday, :laugh: , they are my favorite breed so far. Very mellowm, LOVE people, easy to milk. One of mine, she is an ADGA experimental 75% saanen and 25% Alpine, she is a precocious milker, she has never dried up. And she gives alot of milk. The other one is full Saanen. LOVE them but would also like to get an Alpine or two. Trying to sell my Nigerians so I can buy more.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Plus my Alpine/Saanen, she has Alpine skin (black), but has the lush white Saanen hair. Love that mix! No sunburning!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I would say go for the Saanen too! My Saanen is a little darling I love her temperment she is quite energetic but very kind to other goats. I agree with WHF, it really depends on the goat!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, I know that having registered stock should make your sales better but I am finding in this area, most people are just wanting decent family milkers and most don't seem to care that they are reg. or not. I am going to see what the next year or two brings until I decide if it is worth having the reg. stock. I do plan to get a Saannen because of their temperament and I love their classy look. I love my Alpines too and will keep my buck and a doe or two, so I will end up with a saanen/alpine cross. I will see how they turn out and then decide where to go from there. In my area there seems to be more nubians than anything else and I am going to have to travel a distance when I find a Saanen that I want, nothing locally. I am happy that the general consensus is that Saanens are lovely mellow goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Saanens in party clothes =D


:shades:


----------

